# Australia to Canada immigration advice??



## Alba_86 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am just new here. Currently living in Australia, originally from Scotland and wanting to move to Canada. My hubby is Australian/British and I have permanent residency in Australia. My husband and I both want to see Canada and hopefully live and work there. We just need a bit of advice on the best way to achieve this? How long does the application process take, how to start up somewhere new ie housing, employment? Also we have a dog (Labrador) that we would need to bring with us. My husband works in retail with a trade background and I work in Early Childhood fully qualified and studying a Bachelor of Education. Some people have said there are sometimes job offers in Canada for international people. We were looking along the lines of a skilled migrant visa? Anyway any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Alba_86 said:


> Hi everyone, I am just new here. Currently living in Australia, originally from Scotland and wanting to move to Canada. My hubby is Australian/British and I have permanent residency in Australia. My husband and I both want to see Canada and hopefully live and work there. We just need a bit of advice on the best way to achieve this? How long does the application process take, how to start up somewhere new ie housing, employment? Also we have a dog (Labrador) that we would need to bring with us. My husband works in retail with a trade background and I work in Early Childhood fully qualified and studying a Bachelor of Education. Some people have said there are sometimes job offers in Canada for international people. We were looking along the lines of a skilled migrant visa? Anyway any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


More than likely you both will need to find pre-employment before applying for Temporary Work Visas. This will be difficult from Oz.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> More than likely you both will need to find pre-employment before applying for Temporary Work Visas. This will be difficult from Oz.


Yes, you will need to get a job prior to getting a visa. go to the canadian immigration website and have a look at the options there. I am not sure if your husband has trade qualifications. Provinces to look at in terms of employment demand would be Alberta and Saskatchewan. For Sask, go to SaskJobs.ca - Real Careers. Real Life.

Good luck.
Jacqui


----------

